

Humans were eating refined starches 20k years before agriculture - araneae
http://jetlib.com/news/2010/10/18/the-stone-age-food-pyramid-included-flour-made-from-wild-grains/

======
tassl
I started eating paleo around 10 months ago, so I guess my opinion can be a
little bit biased regarding this topic.

In any case, after reading the article, I am not sure about the conclusions
done by most of the newspapers that I have read.

1\. Most of the flour that they are talking about is referred to roots, which
in most cases are encouraged in the paleo diet. 2\. I miss a more detailed
study about the grains that they found: amount of phytates, lectins, gluten...
3\. I am also curious about the methods that they used to cook/processing the
grains to avoid poisoning. In the study they talk about the process prior to
eating as: "The flour would have undergone a multistep processing involving
root peeling, drying, and finally grinding using specific tools".

------
smalter
question: is this a counterargument to the paleo/caveman diet?

~~~
araneae
Yes. The paleolithic diet excludes grains for the reason that it was not
included in the Stone Age human's diet.

If Stone Age humans did have refined starches in their diet, then if you
wanted to follow a truly paleolithic diet you would eat flour.

Of course, I never bought the diet to begin with for totally different
reasons, which is that 10,000 years is plenty of time to adapt to a new diet.
I prefer the pre-industrial diet. It's obvious that fast food is bad for us,
it's not obvious that pasta is generally evil.

